
What we learned launching on HN and PH - baristaGeek
https://medium.com/@baristaGeek/what-we-learned-launching-on-hn-and-ph-25bd8c7cd520
======
mtmail
> "I answered every question on the HN thread" > "The Hacker News campaign
> behaved noticeably better."

The "campaign" had 8 upvotes and two questions (plus 1 followup).
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21867143](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21867143)
Great to see it worked for you but I'm cautious to derive major learnings from
it.

